# Bee excrement. Advice on removal...



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm looking for some advice from you Pro detailers out there if possible please...

I have a WR blue Impreza that when parked on the car park at work is getting hit by bee excrement. Normally when I'm well enough I cycle to work and leave the car in the garage but I have to drive at the moment...

Our environmental guy confirms there's bee hives nearby and our car park is obviously on the flight path when they fly out from their hives, [email protected] and go back again...

A number of cars are getting hit in the same way but most people tend not to bother...

Anyway, I've been using Megs Last Touch Detailer to spray on the marks, let them soften and remove with a MF. This is OK *but *the [email protected] is leaving dull spots in the clear coat so I have to use a mild cutting compound on a cloth to remove them.

Would a good wax help in any way and if so, would it need a number of coats?

Any tips on the best course of action to remove the dull spots too to prolong the clear coat?

Below are a couple of pics from my phone of the car when I last detailed it so it gives you an idea of the level of clean I try to maintain lol 

Thanks for any info! :thumb:

Nick


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Bee poo lol

I await answers


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

Bee poo hmmm, last week a couple of hours after I'd washed my motor I was walking past it and noticed there was 3 smallish yellow marks on bonnet. Didn't just wipe off as stuck on, took a good dig to remove. 
At the time I thought it was some sort of pollen something, but looking back, might this of been bee poo?


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

Proof they doo


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Stufat said:


> Bee poo hmmm, last week a couple of hours after I'd washed my motor I was walking past it and noticed there was 3 smallish yellow marks on bonnet. Didn't just wipe off as stuck on, took a good dig to remove.
> At the time I thought it was some sort of pollen something, but looking back, might this of been bee poo?


I'd say so yeah. It's kind of waxy to the touch...

I took some pics last year of the [email protected] lol


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I've had marks like that on my cars in the past, always thought it was birds with drippy arses (the flying sort)......who'd of thunk it......bees crapping.....well every day is a school day


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

alphaj12 said:


> Proof they doo
> 
> Bumble Bee Poo - Slow Motion - YouTube


:lol::lol::lol:

Buzzing around having a [email protected] LOL

As Beancounter said, Every days a school day.....:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

more than a sting in the tail :lol:


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

I will always BEE surprised what you learn everyday


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If honey is basically bee vom, then what's bee poo?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Natalie said:


> If honey is basically bee vom, then what's bee poo?


Behave :lol:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Natalie said:


> If honey is basically bee vom, then what's bee poo?


^^^ Marmite :lol:

Marmite fan here :wave:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

suspal said:


> Behave :lol:


Surely that should be _Bee_have


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

So any tips on how to get rid of the stuff and to remove the marks in the clear coat?


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Natalie said:


> Surely that should be _Bee_have


Or even Beehive


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

APC/degreaser not remove it?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Aw that is awful, thank god we don't have many bee's where I stay.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

:lol: Someone mentioned this a while ago to me but thought he was taking the pi$$, although thinking about it everything cr4ps no matter what it is.

As said APC should get it off or for a quick fix in the car park AG Bird dropping wipes would probably do it too. 

Any sort of abrasive polish should take the dullness back (whatever you've got)

Yeah a wax or sealant should help them not to stick too badly and add a sacrificial layer to kill instead of your clearcoat, have you got anything on there at the moment?

PS. I said 'should' a lot there. Change that to will


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

The globs may be circular, oblong or linear, and are usually less than 0.5 -inch in length. Their shape seems to be dependent on the angle of impact and whether your vehicle is moving or stationary.

Honey (honeydew) is not bee excrement nor is it bee vomit. A bee's body contains a honey sac which is separate and apart from her stomach and intestines. A foraging bee collects nectar in her honey sac and brings it back to the hive for processing into honey. Her stomach and intestines are not involved in this procedure. The nectar that is collected contains approximately 80% water and enzymes. The house bees must then reduce the moisture content to approximately 18% to make honey.

_Removal _-neglected deposits of honeydew will often serve a nutrient base for sooty mold growth; so the residue should be removed as soon as possible. It can usually be removed by soaking with Isopropyl Alcohol (or Stoner's Tarminator®) wet the area with the product by soaking a micro fibre towel (place 'dots' of detailer's clay on each corner of the towel) and allows it to remain on the surface for 3-5 minutes, then wipe with soft dry towel (replace removed paint protection)


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

will quick detailer not wipe this straight off


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

This is just Buzzing with bright Ideas!


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the constructive comments...

Yes, APC or something like Megs Last Touch Detailer I've found removes the [email protected] no problem but it's just I'm then left with a dull spot in the paint (Multiply this by many per day!!!)

The dull spots then need a cutting compound to take out. My main concern is that I can't keep using a cutting compound as I'll end up with no clear coat in places


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

NickA said:


> Thanks for the constructive comments...
> 
> Yes, APC or something like Megs Last Touch Detailer I've found removes the [email protected] no problem but it's just I'm then left with a dull spot in the paint (Multiply this by many per day!!!)
> 
> The dull spots then need a cutting compound to take out. My main concern is that I can't keep using a cutting compound as I'll end up with no clear coat in places


Get a good wax or sealant on it and it will more than likely stop the paint from dulling. I'm surprised that you get dull spots after a day though?


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

rayner said:


> Get a good wax or sealant on it and it will more than likely stop the paint from dulling. I'm surprised that you get dull spots after a day though?


Thanks mate. Yeah it surprises me too but if I get [email protected] on the car today and then wipe it off this evening I'm left with dull spots where the [email protected] was 

I tried a couple of coats of Autoglym HD wax last year and it was still getting through that.

Is there a particular wax that you or anybody else would recommend that creates a higher protective barrier?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds to me like a proper coating may help here.


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Maybe try a sealant rather than a wax, something like Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer might do the trick and is easy enough to apply.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Guys. Do I need to wax the car and _then _apply sealant or just apply the sealant?

The Sonax Xtreme brilliant shine detailer I've just seen comes in a spray bottle. Is that the stuff you mean?

Cheers


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Always sealant first then wax, but if your paint is marking easy it may be worth looking into something like c quarts uk and then a wax over the top if you feel the need.


----------

